# Special Request



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Can you remove Singapore from the countries that are blocked by your firewall? It is a tiny, law-abiding country that I'm living in for the next two months and I'd love to not have to be on VPN when I visit TCF. Thank you!


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi...

I made the change at this time. Please note however, if we see any issues come in, I would add it back to the block list.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks! Appreciate the change, and understand the caveat.


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

David Bott said:


> Hi...
> 
> I made the change at this time. Please note however, if we see any issues come in, I would add it back to the block list.


Couldn't you just block her if she causes any issues instead of the whole area?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

jakerock said:


> Couldn't you just block her if she causes any issues instead of the whole area?


Oh.....That was good! (I do not know either of you...just found it funny.)


----------

